# Enterprise Solutions > SAP R/3 phases of implementation

## ashish.mandaogade

plz some one send me phases of live implementation

----------


## vikrant.korde

project preparation
blue print
final preparation
go live project

----------


## trajsap

Actually there is one more step in implementation phase ie., 3rd one is Realisation phase and 4th Final preparation finally Go live.

----------


## kiranchaitanya

Project preparation phase bussieness blueprint realisation progolive golive

----------


## venky786

> plz some one send me phases of live implementation


U have 5 Phase in Implementation in ASAP
1) Project Preparation: identify the team, size and prepare Project Charter
2) Bussiness Blue Print: QADB, BPML, AS IS, TO BE
3) Realization: Base Line Configration and Testing
4) Finalization: Final Configration, Cut Over Strategy, End User Training, test
5) Golive and Support: Move to production

----------

